# Mission Trip Prayer Request



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

We are heading back to Senegal, West Africa. This will be the seventh trip from my church in 14 months. Each time I have asked for prayer on this board, and God has answered! This trip I am taking pastors from three other churches from Texas, North Carolina and Virginia to share the vision we have for our mission house. 

The pic is Capn and me with some fish we caught on our last trip.
God bless,
Tropicalsun


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Please be with Tropicalsun and those who accompany him on this mission trip to West Africa. Go before them to prepare hearts for the Gospel of Jesus Christ. Surround and fill them with your Spirit as they go, and for the duration of their trip. Keep them safe and healthy as they seek to do your work and your will.

Let souls be won to you through the blood of your son Jesus, and let them spread your Word and your love to others, even after the mission trip is completed.

In the precious name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers Sent For A Safe Trip
God Bless


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Prayer sent,

Have safe and Blessed trip


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Will keep yall in my prayers.


----------



## rpcathunter (Oct 20, 2006)

yes and amen


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

UPDATE - Yesterday was an awesome day. Two Senegalese accepted Jesus as Savior and left Islam. We baptized them in a small pool here at our house. This is the first baptism of a husband and wife anyone here has heard of...God is good and pics will follow.

God bless,
Tropicalsun


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

That is so sweet!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Praise God! That's awesome Rob. I'll be praying that the couple that was eternally saved be able to reach many more and they, in turn, will spread the good news around the land.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Here is a picture of the baptism.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey, I recognize that courtyard! 

What a special blessing it was to learn of this yesterday Rob, we were all overjoyed! Sure wish I was there with you. Please tell the new believers that I am praying for them and greatly looking forward to meeting them soon.

How is the woman from Fishersville doing? I hope her migraines ceased.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

She's doing much better. After a visit to the Dr. we determined that the problem was a reaction to the Malaria meds. Rare, but not unheard of. They gave her a couple of pills (anti-dote?) and she is doing great.

Rob


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Response*

Great stuff Rob! Continue on in the work bro!

Mark


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Wonderful news Rob. I hope you guys are having a good time in Kayar this morning! I'm sure the weather will be better than the last time we were there...


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

update....Tomorrow we will be baptizing yet another Lebou...pray for our new brother, Samba!!!!

tropicalsun


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

This is how it has always worked. Praise be to God. Lord, please continue to bring joy and happiness to these West Africans...and let them eat many of those Dolphins! Praise God. CF?


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

I am home. Thanks for the prayers. I will post some pics tomorrow of a great trip!

God bless,
Tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Glory to our Father in Heaven for watching over you and the others on the mission trip with you. Thanks to His name for preparing hearts and delivering souls. I pray that the Spirit of God will continue to watch over these new converts and increase their faith and their numbers. May the joy and peace of Jesus be spread through their witness. Amen.


----------

